# Best online guitar learning sites



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking for some good guitar teaching sites... post them here.
To keep it clean I imagine the url and a brief outline of style and type.

Example1: 

http://www.bluesforpeace.com/ - blues /riffs /lessons

Has: mp3, tabs, solos



Example2:

http://www.freelicks.net - licks / lessons 

Has: video lessons, solos, etc...



If you know some good ones; share, share, share!


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

nobody learns online... caaaaammon, 

ok heres another a good one..



Example 3:

www.guitarnoise.com/

has: mp3, tab, 

Basics and intermediate, Neil young, clapton, beatles (acoustic stuff)

the best online site for beginners. What I have learned of this site is what I use daily, can't go wrong.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

This is the best site as far as I'm concerned for jazz.

http://www.jimmybrunoguitarinstitute.com/public/main.cfm

I've been a member for 6 months now and really enjoy it. Cheap to join as well.

Lawrie


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

I actually just ordered this guys dvds the other day 
his name is Robert Renman and hes :smilie_flagge17:

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/

I'm pretty sure all his lessons are free on youtube as well,
check him out I think he teaches as well as he plays

His Youtube


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

*online lessons*

I started my online lesson's about 3 weeks ago, I have learnt more in that time than i have in the last six months. The lesson is call jamorama acoustic guitar.Hope this helps


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Fajah said:


> This is the best site as far as I'm concerned for jazz.
> 
> http://www.jimmybrunoguitarinstitute.com/public/main.cfm
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this link. I just became a member based on your recommendation. I wasn't done watching the first introduction video yet and it was already clear to me that it was money well spent.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Thank you so much for posting this link. I just became a member based on your recommendation. I wasn't done watching the first introduction video yet and it was already clear to me that it was money well spent.


My pleasure. I'm glad you joined. Apart from the lessons and Jimmy's method of teaching, it's the video interactivity that really makes this site worth it. While you're at the site, go to the student center, search for my username (Lawrie) and check out my video submissions with Jimmy's responses. I got caught up on my vids over the holidays. 

The members are a great group of people and very supportive as I'm sure you've seen in the forums. You'll have allot of fun with it. 

Lawrie


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Fajah said:


> My pleasure. I'm glad you joined. Apart from the lessons and Jimmy's method of teaching, it's the video interactivity that really makes this site worth it. While you're at the site, go to the student center, search for my username (Lawrie) and check out my video submissions with Jimmy's responses. I got caught up on my vids over the holidays.
> 
> The members are a great group of people and very supportive as I'm sure you've seen in the forums. You'll have allot of fun with it.
> 
> Lawrie


What sold me is that he teaches jazz guitar at a university (on top of being a relatively successful performer). I felt it was a strong indicator that the course would be well designed. Yeah, the interactivity of it is most definitely a plus.


----------

